# May's top searches



## Chris (May 26, 2006)

1 117 4.46% sevenstring.org 
2 105 4.00% sevenstring 
3 83 3.17% buckethead unmasked 
4 75 2.86% seven string 
5 25 0.95% caparison guitars 
6 24 0.92% 7 string 
7 18 0.69% vito bratta 
8 17 0.65% seven string org 
9 16 0.61% http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.phpt=9062 
10 15 0.57% ron bumblefoot thal 
11 12 0.46% steve smyth 
12 11 0.42% ibanez rg1527 
13 10 0.38% ibanez 7 string 
14 10 0.38% oni guitars 
15 10 0.38% pod xt patches 
16 9 0.34% ibanez 8 string guitar 
17 9 0.34% ibanez rg7620 
18 9 0.34% ron thal bumblefoot 
19 8 0.31% cardinals suck 
20 7 0.27% 7 string org


----------



## Shawn (May 26, 2006)

Nice.......Vito Bratta.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 26, 2006)

Buckethead unmasked? Is that forum members searching for that? Or visitors? or a combo? Or something else entirely?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 26, 2006)

"new posts"


----------



## Mastodon (May 27, 2006)

Are these ebay search results or something?


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

> 9 16 0.61% http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.phpt=9062



 huh?


----------



## Leon (May 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> 19 8 0.31% cardinals suck


----------

